# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Organisches Germanium???

## merri1at

Hallo an alle!
Ich lese schon seit längerer Zeit regelmäßig mit, weil mein Mann seit 1 Jahr weiß, dass er PCa hat. Leider sind bei ihm sofort auch Metastasen im Skelett und in den Lymphknoten festgestellt worden. Die Hormontherapie bringt auch nur mäßigen Erfolg: Casodex musste schon abgesetzt werden (PSA stieg wieder), jetzt nimmt er Flutamid.
Nächste Woche muss er wieder zur Kontrolle... Mal sehen.
(Genaueres im Profil)
Heute hat mir eine Bekannte "*Organisches Germanium*" empfohlen.
Weil ich inzwischen weiß, dass hier sehr viele sehr gut Bescheid wissen meine Frage: 
Hat jemand schon von positiven Erfahrungen im Zusammenhang mit PCa gehört oder gar selbst gemacht?
Nimmt irgend jemand Organisches Germanium als Nahrungsergänzung?
Weiß jemand, welche Wirkung es auf die Krebszellen hat?
mfg Marie

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Marie,

K. Münstedt beurteilt Germanium in seinem Ratgeber "Unkonventionelle Krebstherapien" wie folgt:

"Nebenwirkungen

Germaniumdioxid und alle anderen anorganischen GE-Verbindungen sind giftig.  In einer Studie der FDA wurden 31 Fälle von Nierenversagen mit zum teil töglichem Ausgang nach der lLangzeiteinnahme von Germanium-Produkten dokumentiert. ...

Fazit und Bewertung:

Auf Grund der nachgewiesenen Nephrotoxität erscheint Germanium für die Krebstherapie nicht geeignet."

Mehr im Buch; ISBN 3-609-16190 -6 49 €.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
SHG Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar

----------


## merri1at

Hallo Hansjörg!
Danke für deine Stellungnahme!
Mir wurde gesagt, dass es bei uns in Österreich vom Arzt verschrieben werden muss. Am Freitag wird mein Mann mit seinem Hausarzt darüber sprechen. Mal sehen, was der dazu sagt.
Herzliche Grüße von Marie

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Hansjörg!
> Danke für deine Stellungnahme!
> Mir wurde gesagt, dass es bei uns in Österreich vom Arzt verschrieben werden muss. Am Freitag wird mein Mann mit seinem Hausarzt darüber sprechen. Mal sehen, was der dazu sagt.
> Herzliche Grüße von Marie


Hallo Marie,
was ist daraus geworden ?

Bitte, Hansjörg, die Germanium-Idee nicht vorschnell wieder weglegen, ein Blick in den Münstedt reicht da nicht.

Denn der Lenhard, der  im zum Germanium geschrieben hat,  hat nicht nur die von  Dir zitierte negative Bewertung abgegeben, sondern auch folgendes geschrieben:

*"Es liegen eine Vielzahl präklinischer wissenschaftlicher Studien zum Wirkmechanismus von Germanium vor. Sie zeigen eine gesteigerte IL-6-Ausschüttung im in-vitro- und in-vivo-Experiment. 
In anderen Studien konnte eine unterstützende Aktivierung der NK-Zellen (natürliche Killerzellen) gezeigt werden. 
Ein Fehler in der wissenschaftlichen Literatur hat womöglich zu einer Fehlbewertung des Stellenwertes von Germanium geführt (Kaplan et al. 2004). Daraus resultierend wurden bisher keine sorgfältig geplanten, klinischen Studien durchgeführt."* 

 Schaut man nun mal im PubMed nach,  was denn Kaplan et al. so geschrieben haben, kommt Erstaunliches zu Tage.

Ich denke, organisches Germanium gg. Krebs könnte eine Spur sein, die sich zu verfolgen lohnt. Ich habe deshalb mal auf einer neuen Seite die ersten Infos zusammengestellt:

http://www.promann-hamburg.de/Germanium.htm

Im übrigen könnte es sein, dass sich die negative Bewertung von Lenhard in Luft auflöst, denn er schreibt vom anorganischen Germanium, um das aber geht es bei der Krebsbehandlung nicht.

Schaun wir mal, wer macht mit? Ich werfe entsprechende Infos, die natürlich veröffentlichbar sein müssen ( in diesem tumben + pharmaverseuchten unserem Lande unterliegt Germanium gg. Krebs einer inquisitorischen Verfolgung), auf die o.a. Seite.

Grüsse aus hh,
Rudolf

----------


## merri1at

Hallo Rudolf!
Der Besuch beim Hausarzt war ohne Erfolg. Der hat davon noch nichts gehört bzw. gelesen. Meinem Mann steht zur Zeit eine Chemotherapie bevor. Das Flutamid hat leider gar nichts bewirkt, sein PSA Wert ist auf über 200 gestiegen. Jetzt hoffen wir, dass er die Chemo gut verträgt und dass sie auch Wirkung zeigt. Die Bekannte will sich noch genauer über das org. Germanium informieren. Wenn ich was Genaueres weiß, melde ich mich. 
LG Marie

----------


## RuStra

> ... Die Bekannte will sich noch genauer über das org. Germanium informieren. Wenn ich was Genaueres weiß, melde ich mich. 
> LG Marie


Auf folgender Seite kann man weiteres zum organischen Germanium lesen:
http://www.innovation24.info/index3.php

Und ansonsten ist davon auszugehen, dass man offiziell keinen Therapeuten finden wird - weil offenbar juristisch/ staatsanwaltliche verfolgung zu befürchten ist. zu bekommen ist es demzufolge auch nur über 3 ecken, unter falschem namen und und und 

nichtsdestotrotz sollte es auf der liste der möglichen einsatzstoffe gg. PK stehen bleiben 

grüsse,
rudolf

----------


## merri1at

Hallo Rudolf!
Mein Mann nimmt jetzt seit etwa 6 Wochen Organisches Germanium in feinstofflicher Form. Ob es hilft??? Schaden tut es auf keinen Fall.
Er verträgt die Chemo sehr gut und hat auch sonst zur Zeit kaum gesundheitliche Probleme. 
Wir hoffen sehr, dass dieser Zustand noch lange anhält.
LG Marie

----------


## arieharry

hallo, ich wollte mich mal erkundigen, wer von ihnen germanium genommen und von welchem anbieter bestellt hat. das man bei germanium strengsten unterscheiden muss, ist wohl jedem bekannt.

das germanium schon bei 5 mg tödlich wirken soll, wird immer wieder von arzneimittel-grosshändlern, gewarnt. der nachteil von germanium ist, das 90 % der ärzte überhaupt nicht wissen, um was es sich eigentlich handelt und wenn diese dann bei apothekern und die wiederum bei großhändlern nachfragen und die o.g. antwort bekommen, kein wunder
Vor Spirogermanium,Germaniumdioxid wird gewarnt, da sich wohl synthetisch hergestellt werden und alle anderen anorganischen GE-Verbindungen giftig sind, sollte wohl klar sein.

sanumgermanium wäre wohl auf G9 /Ge132 basis, also organisch.
in dem buch 'germanium' von dr. sandra goodmann, dieses ist *überarbeitet* auf den untersuchungen von dr. asai (lchte bruecke) neu interpretiert.dort wird auf keine toxische tödliche wirkung von ge132 hingewiesen.
kann mir jemand eine adresse von herstellern mitteilen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

arieharry

----------


## arieharry

> hallo, ich wollte mich mal erkundigen, wer von ihnen germanium genommen und von welchem anbieter bestellt hat. das man bei germanium strengsten unterscheiden muss, ist wohl jedem bekannt.
> 
> das germanium schon bei 5 mg tödlich wirken soll, wird immer wieder von arzneimittel-grosshändlern, gewarnt. der nachteil von germanium ist, das 90 % der ärzte überhaupt nicht wissen, um was es sich eigentlich handelt und wenn diese dann bei apothekern und die wiederum bei großhändlern nachfragen und die o.g. antwort bekommen, kein wunder
> Vor Spirogermanium,Germaniumdioxid wird gewarnt, da sich wohl synthetisch hergestellt werden und alle anderen anorganischen GE-Verbindungen giftig sind, sollte wohl klar sein.
> 
> sanumgermanium wäre wohl auf G9 /Ge132 basis, also organisch.
> in dem buch 'germanium' von dr. sandra goodmann, dieses ist *überarbeitet* auf den untersuchungen von dr. asai (lchte bruecke) neu interpretiert.dort wird auf keine toxische tödliche wirkung von ge132 hingewiesen.
> kann mir jemand eine adresse von herstellern mitteilen.
> 
> ...


sanumgerman ist die chemische bezeichnung für germanium-zitrat-laktat!!!

----------


## moni68

Hallo Marie, haben gestern hier von Dir gelesen. Mich würde interessieren wie es mit Deinem Mann weiterging. Bei meinem Papa wurden letztes Jahr im Mai Prostatakrebs mit Metas in der Wirbelsäule und im Becken diagnostiziert. Dann haben wir mit der Hormonbehandlung angefangen und bis vor zwei Wochen sah das ganze noch gut aus. Leider steiget der PSA Wert jetzt wieder. Auch mir wurde von Freunden Germanium erpfohlen. Ich habe leider keine Erfahrung mit diesem Mittel. LG Moni

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Moni,

wenn du über Germanium hinaus, Bewertungen, Empfehlungen brauchst solltest du das Profil ausfüllen und Fragen stellen. Mit Germanium weden wir unseren weit fortgeschrittenen Krebs kaum beeinflussen können.

Das Hormonblockaden bei unserem Fortschritt nicht lange funktionieren ist uns lange schon bekannt. 
Bei mir z.B. wirkte die 2 HB lediglich 8,5 Monate.

Viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------

